# Anfängerin sucht Fully bis 800



## Peace0307 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich mÃ¶chte zum FrÃ¼hling gerne mit dem biken beginnen und meine Freunde begleiten!
Dazu brauche ich am Besten ein Fully, kann aber nur max. 800â¬ ausgeben, da ich noch Studentin bin.
Ich vermute, dass ich eine RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M, da ich 176 groÃ bin!
Hier im Bike-Markt habe ich keine Fullys fÃ¼r Damen gefunden, oder vielleicht habe ich falsch gesucht...

Ãber Hilfe wÃ¤re ich sehr dankbar 

Bevor ichs vergesse: Ich wohne in NRW


----------



## 4mate (26. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Budget und als Einsteigerin ist es sinnvoller,
ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu kaufen, z.b.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/123957-giant-anthem-x2-fully-2009-viele-neuwertige-teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace0307 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich suche auch erstmal ein gebrauchtes, aber ich finde in dem Bikemarkt keine für Damen, ich bekomme schnell Nackenschmerzen, wenn der Sattel höher als der Lenker ist...


----------



## 4mate (26. Februar 2013)

Bei deiner Körpergröße brauchst du wegen der Geometrie kein Rad für Damen,
das ist sinnvoll bei Größen unter 1,60 M. Ein Damensattel lässt sich nachkaufen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2013)

Frauenräder machen nur bei kleinen Personen Sinn, da es hier eher untypische Größen wie XS gibt.
Frauenbikes haben oft sogar eine schlechtere Ausstattung als ihre männlichen Pendants.

Warum unbedingt Fully? Wird eventl. knapp mit dem Budget.


----------



## Peace0307 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es ein Fully sein soll, aber wir wohnen schon sehr ländlich mit vielen Bergen und Wäldern und eigentlich ist es dann doch besser, ein Fully zu kaufen, oder?


----------



## 4mate (26. Februar 2013)

So ist es. Warum sollte man auf Federung verzichten?
Das dürfen gerne die sogenannten 'Puristen' und Cross Country Knüppler...


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2013)

Jein.
Fully für besseren Komfort, ja.
Gutes Fully mit guter Ausstattung und Zustand, nicht zu alt, viel Erfolg. Zumal die Folgekosten durch Lager- und Dämpferservice ab und an auch kosten.

Probefahren nicht vergessen, wenn frau fündig geworden ist.


----------



## QBE84 (26. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Budget wÃ¼rde ich dir eher zu einem Hardtail raten.
Klar bietet ein Fully mehr Komfort aber mit einem Hardtail kannst du auch sehr  vieles fahren.
Was willst du denn fahren ? eher Touren in Wald und Feld mit ein paar Trails...oder eher AbwÃ¤rtsorientierter Richtung Downhill?

Ein gutes Fully fÃ¼r 800â¬ ist sicherlich nicht so einfach zufinden.
Zumal hast du bei einem Fully unter UmstÃ¤nden mehr Wartungsaufwand, falls Lager etc erneuert werden mÃ¼ssen.

Wenn du in der nÃ¤he von Bonn wohnst kannst du mal zu H&S fahren, dort bekommst du z.b. folgendes gut Ausgestattetes Hardtail fÃ¼r 799â¬

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_21546_.htm

FÃ¼r den Anfang sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Hardtail vollkommen ausreichen.

Wohnst du nicht in der NÃ¤he von Bonn dann kannst du mal einen Cube HÃ¤ndler aufsuchen.

Folgendes Cube liegt bei 749â¬ und hat Ã¼berwiegend Deore Schaltkomponenten meiner Meinung nach auch ein solides Bike fÃ¼r den Anfang.
Als RahmenhÃ¶he wÃ¼rde ich dir 16 oder 18 Zoll empfehlen. Aber wie mein Vorredner schon meinte ist eine Probefahrt sinnvoll.

http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/attention-26/


----------



## Schnitte (27. Februar 2013)

also ein Hardtail wäre für den Anfang zu empfehlen. Es schult die Fahrtechnik, kostet weniger im Unterhalt und man kann mit einem Hardtail auch so ziemlich alles fahren. Was fahren denn deine Freunde so?

Ganz wichtig ist wirklich Probefahren, ein zu kleines Rad macht genauso wenig Freude wie ein zu großes...
Bei dem Radhändler deines Vertrauens würde ich mal anklopfen und einiges probefahren. Kaufen musst du ja nichts. Aber ein wenig Erfahrung erleichtert die Suche im Bikemarkt ungemein. Hast du jmd. der dir beim Schrauben hilft und dich ein wenig berät beim Kauf?


----------



## Peace0307 (27. Februar 2013)

Meine Freunde fahren  alle Fullys!
Wir fahren am Wochenende mal auf die Fahrrad-Messe nach Essen, vielleicht bekomme ich da eine gute Beratung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace0307 (27. Februar 2013)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/serious-lola-fs-27g-xt-26-zoll/284154.html

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Fully?


----------



## QBE84 (27. Februar 2013)

das von dir aufgefÃ¼hrte Fully wÃ¼rde ich nicht empfehlen. 
Die Anbauteile lesen sich zwar ganz passabel, jedoch ist das Bike fast 15 KG schwer ! Des weiteren werden die verwendeten Lager eher minderwertig sein. Ob das Fully solide Fahreigenschaften an den Tag legt bezweifle ich auch. Gerade beim Fully ist eine gute Geometrie und Hinterbau Kinematik notwenidg damit du SpaÃ beim fahren hast.

Ich wÃ¼rde dir fÃ¼r 800â¬ wirklich von einem Fully abraten. Es sei denn du findest wirklich was sehr gutes in Gebraucht aber da sollte beim Kauf schon ein geschultes Auge dabei sein damit du nichts schlechtes kaufst. Denn Gebraucht bedeutet keine Garantie, kein KM Nachweis etc.
Ich wÃ¼rde dir wie oben beschrieben zu einem Hardtail raten, damit wirst du definitiv mehr SpaÃ haben. Oder du sparst noch etwas ...brauchbare Fullys in neu fÃ¼r Touren, beginnen bei ca. 1300-1400â¬.


----------



## Schnitte (27. Februar 2013)

und was fahren deine Freunde dann für Touren, dass sie unbedingt in Fully brauchen? 
Allgemein würde ich bei dem Budget auch davon abraten ein Fully zu kaufen, wie bereits mehrmals beschrieben ist die Geometrie und die verbauten Teile eine Grundeigenschaft um Fahrspaß zu ermöglichen. Ich bin 2,5 Jahre ein zu kleines Fully gefahren mit extrem schlechten Dämpfer. Jedes mal hatte ich das Gefühl, als wäre ich unfähig Fahrrad zu fahren wenn ich auf dem Rad saß. Wenn ich dagegen mein Hardtail bewegt habe, kam ich mir sicherer, schneller und entspannter vor. 
Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mir dann ein passendes Endurofully aufgebaut mit entsprechend hochwertigen Dämpfer, Gabel und meinen Wunschteilen. Und schwubb die wubb, auf einmal war bergauffahren angenehmer, bergab klappt endlich auch richtig bei den Touren. 
Zusammen gefasst, du kannst dir ein Fully kaufen, doch passt es nicht oder erfüllt nicht deine Ansprüche, wirst du damit weniger Spaß am fahren haben als wenn du ein gutes Hardtail hast.

Als Einsteiger für Touren würde ich dir auch mit guten Gewissen ein Hardtail empfehlen


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> das von dir aufgefÃ¼hrte Fully wÃ¼rde ich nicht empfehlen.
> Die Anbauteile lesen sich zwar ganz passabel, jedoch ist das Bike fast 15 KG schwer ! Des weiteren werden die verwendeten Lager eher minderwertig sein. Ob das Fully solide Fahreigenschaften an den Tag legt bezweifle ich auch. Gerade beim Fully ist eine gute Geometrie und Hinterbau Kinematik notwenidg damit du SpaÃ beim fahren hast.
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde dir fÃ¼r 800â¬ wirklich von einem Fully abraten. Es sei denn du findest wirklich was sehr gutes in Gebraucht aber da sollte beim Kauf schon ein geschultes Auge dabei sein damit du nichts schlechtes kaufst. Denn Gebraucht bedeutet keine Garantie, kein KM Nachweis etc.
> Ich wÃ¼rde dir wie oben beschrieben zu einem Hardtail raten, damit wirst du definitiv mehr SpaÃ haben. Oder du sparst noch etwas ...brauchbare Fullys in neu fÃ¼r Touren, beginnen bei ca. 1300-1400â¬.


 


Schnitte schrieb:


> und was fahren deine Freunde dann fÃ¼r Touren, dass sie unbedingt in Fully brauchen?
> Allgemein wÃ¼rde ich bei dem Budget auch davon abraten ein Fully zu kaufen, wie bereits mehrmals beschrieben ist die Geometrie und die verbauten Teile eine Grundeigenschaft um FahrspaÃ zu ermÃ¶glichen....
> Zusammen gefasst, du kannst dir ein Fully kaufen, doch passt es nicht oder erfÃ¼llt nicht deine AnsprÃ¼che, wirst du damit weniger SpaÃ am fahren haben als wenn du ein gutes Hardtail hast.
> 
> Als Einsteiger fÃ¼r Touren wÃ¼rde ich dir auch mit guten Gewissen ein Hardtail empfehlen


 


wÃ¼rde ich auch so sehen.

Auch wenn deine Freunde alle Fullies fahren... unter Freunden herrscht doch kein Gruppenzwang, oder? 
Als AnfÃ¤nger kannst du mit einem Hardtail erst mal weit kommen... und auch danach muss ein Hardtail kein Hinderungsgrund sein, Trails zu fahren . Mit dem, was du fÃ¼r 800â¬ bekommst, kommst du wahrscheinlich deutlich weiter als mit einem Fully, das in der Preisklasse deutlich schlechter ausgestattet, schwerer und/oder entsprechend runtergewatzt sein dÃ¼rfte, so dass du erst nochmal einiges an Geld in Reparaturen stecken kannst.


----------



## Peace0307 (27. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten! Das hatte ich mir hier auch erhofft, da ich halt keine Ahnung davon habe und ihr euch hier ja schon einig zu sein scheint! Auf der Fahrrad-Messe haben die bestimmt auch noch einige Tipps für mich und dann gehe ich mal explizit auf die Suche nach einem guten Rad für meine Ansprüche...
Vielen Dank


----------



## alet08 (27. Februar 2013)

Setz dich einfach auf möglichst viele Räder und schau dir die Geodaten an, damit du dich beim Kauf eines Gebrauchten leichter tust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (1. März 2013)

Kannst ja dann mal berichten mit welchen Erkenntnissen du von der Messe zurück kommst. Lass dir nichts "billiges" andrehen


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2013)

Fully vs Hardtail... Fully hat viele Vorteile - beim Springen ist ein Fully viel besser fÃ¼r den KÃ¶rper/RÃ¼cken!  und grobere Abfahrten mit vielen Wurzeln und Steinen ist das schellere Fahren mit einem Fully einfach bequemer. Einen guten DÃ¤mpfer kannst du ja auch straf einstellen. Wenn ich nur ein Bike haben kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¼rde hundertprozentig ein Fully kaufen. Aber fÃ¼r 800 â¬ kommst du besser weg mit einem Hardtail.


----------



## kolados (3. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> So ist es. Warum sollte man auf Federung verzichten?
> Das dürfen gerne die sogenannten 'Puristen' und Cross Country Knüppler...


HT ganz klar wegen Fahrtechnik die sollte n Anfänger nämlich lernen und das geht mim HT am besten. Ausserdem haste weniger schrauber stress mim HT . Es is natürlich schon so das du auf wurzeligen stücken mim Fully teilweise besser berg hoch kommst da das hr bessere Traktion hat, aber aufn fully kannste immer noch zurückgreifen wenn du zur dickärschigen tour im sitzen Fahrer fraktion gehörst ...
Auserdem isses doch auch was wert fürs ego wenn du mit deinem ht bei den fully leuten mitfahren kannst.  mfg


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2013)

ich bin als Anfänger mit einem Fully angefangen. Das hat für mich keinerlei Nachteile ergeben - ganz im Gegenteil. Es kommt auf die Person an.


----------



## Schnitte (4. März 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ich bin als Anfänger mit einem Fully angefangen. Das hat für mich keinerlei Nachteile ergeben - ganz im Gegenteil. Es kommt auf die Person an.



ich denke ein Nachteil entsteht dabei auch nicht direkt, aber ein HT biete an dieser Stelle vielleicht einfach ein paar mehr Vorteile 
zumal das Budget ja auch nicht gerade üppig ist


----------



## Peace0307 (4. März 2013)

Auf der Messe hat mich ein netter Herr vom Cannondale Stand beraten und er meinte schon unabhÃ¤ngig von meinem Budget, dass ein Hardtail fÃ¼r mich ausreichen wÃ¼rde und sagte auch in etwas das, was hier schon erwÃ¤hnt wurde, nÃ¤mlich dass ich fÃ¼r ca. 1000â¬ kein brauchbares Fully finde und hat mir aber direkt ein Hardtail empfohlen, welches ungefÃ¤hr 1000â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde... Das wÃ¤re zwar auch Ã¼ber meiner Grenze, aber ich denke, dass ich das hinbekommen kÃ¶nnte! Empfohlen wurde mir ein M Rahmen mit 29'' RÃ¤dern und ich denke, dass wir dort mal hinfahren um uns noch ausfÃ¼hrlicher beraten zu lassen! Die passen das Fahrrad jedenfalls perfekt auf meinen KÃ¶rper an, sodass ich da Ã¼berhaupt keinen Ãrger mit der Einstellung haben werde und ich hab lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen...
Ansonsten hat sich die Messe aber nicht ganz so gelohnt! Sie war ja mit der Camping Messe zusammen und der Teil war auch wesentlich grÃ¶Ãer. Ich denke, da gibt es bessere Messen, aber zumindest habe ich eine Beratung bekommen ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2013)

1.000 für ein neues Cannondale?
Da ist die Ausstattung dann wahrscheinlich eher zweit- bis drittklassig.

Welches Modell genau wurde Dir denn empfohlen?


----------



## 4mate (4. März 2013)

Vermutlich Cannondale-2013-Tango-SL-2-2013-magnesium-white-gloss-Mountainbike_


----------



## Peace0307 (4. März 2013)

Mir wurd das Trail SL1 und Trail SL2 empfohlen, wobei da schon Rabatt eingerechnet war... 
Das SL 1 kostet ca. 1200â¬


----------



## Schnitte (4. März 2013)

ich denke es würde nicht schaden auch mal bei örtlichen Händlern zu schauen. Wer sagt, dass Canondale wirklich genau das bietet was du willst? Fragen kostet ja nicht und Probefahren ist immer gut.
Hast du die Messe mal genutzt um auf einigen Modellen probezusitzen? 
Der Radhändler kann dir dein Rad dann sicher vor der Abholung auch noch entsprechend zwecks Vorbaulänge, Lenkerbreite, Bereifung, Sattelhöhe, Pedale einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace0307 (4. März 2013)

Die Möglichkeiten gab es da nicht so wirklich... Ich werde aber natürlich nicht direkt das erstbeste Angebot nehmen. Ich wollte mich nochmal in mehreren Läden erkundigen, was für mich ein gutes Fahrrad wäre!


----------



## Chrony (4. März 2013)

Wenn Du zu Nackenschmerzen neigst (Alter ?) würde ich mir das mit dem Hardtail nochmals überlegen bzw ein HT ausleihen und durch den Wald fahren, evtl. hat sich dann das ganze Wenn und Aber schon erledigt. Ein billiges HT ist immernoch teuer, wenns dann nur in der Garage steht.


----------



## frogmatic (4. März 2013)

Peace0307 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten gab es da nicht so wirklich... Ich werde aber natürlich nicht direkt das erstbeste Angebot nehmen. *Ich wollte mich nochmal in mehreren Läden erkundigen, was für mich ein gutes Fahrrad wäre!*



Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig damit, mir im Laden erzählen zu lassen was ein gutes Fahrrad ist. Nicht dass du dich nachher wunderst, warum du mit dem Rad, das dir doch vom Fachmann* empfohlen wurde, so schlecht klarkommst.

Schau lieber mal in die NRW-Regionalforen, ob es nicht in deiner Nähe Leute gibt die dich mal ihr Rad zur Probe fahren lassen, evtl. auch auf Touren. Es finden sich fast überall Spinner die mehr als 1 Rad haben (ich wäre so einer, aber nicht in NRW). 
Im Zweifel hat so jemand auch noch ein paar Vorbauten, evtl. sogar Sättel, in der Restekiste, um ein bisschen mit verschiedenen Setups zu spielen.




*hab die Gänsefüßchen mal weggelassen...


----------

